
If Companies Aren’t Buying Their Own Stock, Who Is? - cs702
https://www.wsj.com/articles/if-companies-arent-buying-their-own-stock-who-is-11586079000
======
pwg
No paywall: [https://archive.is/yQQ52](https://archive.is/yQQ52)

